# Compromise. What say you.



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

A compromise proposed by a republican on another forum.

Eliminate:
1. Cop killer bullets, fully automatic conversion kits, fully automatic weapons, background checks required at gun shows and increase time frame for background checks.
2. No more guns on tv, movies and video games.

VS

1. No abortion after 12 weeks of pregnancy.

This is not a tit for tat. I know for a fact and it is a no-brainer the abortion compromise will save more lives. Would both sides compromise and agree to these terms? Sadly, I think the left would walk away from the table and protest.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

north1 said:


> A compromise proposed by a republican on another forum.
> 
> Eliminate:
> 1. Cop killer bullets, fully automatic conversion kits, fully automatic weapons, background checks required at gun shows and increase time frame for background checks.
> ...


I wouldn't have a problem with the fully automatic part, or the background check. The no guns in video games wouldn't bother me either, but no guns on tv or movies? That's a bit of a stretch, can you imagine a John Wayne movie without his trusty 6 gun.

The biggest issue is cop killer bullets. Who defines what those are? Ask a liberal and they will say, anything armor piercing, full metal jacket and hollow point, not much left.

Overall there are a lot of problems with this kind of compromise. At least in my opinion.

huntin1


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is the issue that needs to be looked at and isn't talked about.

MENTAL ILLNESS!!!

Ok now this is a very slippery slope so try to bear with me.

#1 But the Liberals put in laws that says it is illegal to ask/share that information. I mean look at job applications. You have to be very careful what you ask. So that is an issue.

#2 What defines mental illness??? Is someone is on a prescription? Is someone who was committed? Is someone who had a one time only visit to a shrink required by a government agency? Is someone who had a onetime prescription?? I mean people are forced to go to "counseling" for marriage issues, divorce hearings, etc. Do you want an anti-gun doctor who could possibly be the say all if you get a gun or not because of a divorce....ie: a spouse wants to be vindictive during the divorce? You see slippery slope. But is at the heart of the matter. Most of these shootings show mental illness or people that were on prescription drugs.... sandy hook, aurora, fort hood, etc.

#3 Can someone who doesn't take care of themselves considered unfit to own a weapon?? The Executive order that Trump reversed because Obama had it that if someone couldn't take care of themselves financially couldn't purchase a gun.

#4 Physical or mental handicaps considered unfit for a weapon? Think ADHA, brain injury due to accidents, etc.

You see this is what needs to be discussed to keep firearms away from people. But nobody will discuss it because it isn't PC.

A side note.... They need more people doing back ground checks. What I mean is at the Federal level they sometimes cant keep up with the demand. So they get breezed thru so to speak instead of a good check.

But to get back on topic.... Libs would run from a compromise... the elected officials (both sides) want it all one way or no way. That is what is tearing this nation apart.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Now I don't agree with scientology or many of our Hollywood types... but this is true... and needs to be looked at.



> Kirstie Alley is courting controversy after suggesting in a series of tweets that psychiatric drugs are behind the spate of mass shootings in America. "We have to solve the mystery of why there were no 'shooters' or almost 0 before the 1980's. I know one common denominator other than guns," she tweeted on Oct. 2, one day after a gunman killed 59 and injured more than 500 in a Las Vegas massacre, DailyMail.com reported. The Vegas gunman, who committed suicide as police moved in, was reportedly prescribed diazepam (aka Valium) in June. She continued: "One additional common denominator of 'shooters' is USA's mass usage of psychiatric drugs. A % do have side effects of VIOLENCE & SUICIDE." Kirstie is a devout Scientologist. The religion and its members including Tom Cruise have famously opposed psychiatry, psychology and the use of psychiatric drugs. When another tweeter responded, "Did you really just say that? Sit down. 58 people are dead," Kirstie replied, "Yes I did say it. It happens to be a common denominator in shooters&#8230; one that didn't exist before the 80's&#8230; not my opinion. Statistic based," adding, "it's an actual [bonafide] black box warning label on these drugs as possible side effects. VIOLENCE & SUICIDE."


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

I don't discount anything you have said. But.

1. We have had mental illness in society for, well forever. So it would have to be the anxiety drug link with mental illness.
2. Don't know if this is comparable. We have had illegal drug use and weapon availability for decades and haven't seen a link with mass shootings.

I don't want to sound like a broken record, but; when people in society don't believe they have been created for a purpose by a higher being, have a moral compass to guide them in the right direction, have been indoctrinated to devalue life and that the world revolves around them and only them, society reflects that.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Mental illness Chuck? Who defines it? How would some computerized search find someone unfit to own firearms because of " mental illness?" To say the "Libs" passed legislation or made laws to protect confidentiality is pure fecal tossing nonsense! If any group would or do this, Conservatives would be more likely to be on board. Or middle of the raiders like me! The trouble with this website is that anything anyone doesn't like or agree with is blamed in the "Liv's" or the "Libtards" or some other Rush term! But anyway, Most physicians would not put a patient on any " mental illness" list for a bunch of reasons, not the least of which such a patient would possibly come back and kill you OR at the very least face lawsuits by CONSERVATIVE ATTORNEYS ( I had to fire one back to jerk your chain, but Judy kidding) 
I agree with all the comments on cop killer bullets, fully auto weapons ?which are already for practical purposes illegal, and other good points.
I do disagree with the stupid DEMS Or LIBS won't compromise crap! Hell, no one compromises these days! Seems everybody has narrow minded tunnel vision!


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Someone made a good point about increasing usage of psychotropic drugs! Excelllent question that along with many other unknowns should be earnestly and objectively studied! But Chuck, a question. Who passed a bill absolutely forbidding the CDC ( which is tasked with studying all public health and social problems) from studying causes and details of mass shootings? Absolutely NOT!!! Oops, it was the.............? And the answer is..........the envelope please! LOL


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

north1 said:


> A compromise proposed by a republican on another forum.
> 
> Eliminate:
> 1. Cop killer bullets, fully automatic conversion kits, fully automatic weapons, background checks required at gun shows and increase time frame for background checks.
> ...


Bullet TYPE is a NON EVENT.
Fully Auto parts are already illegal. Making these MORE illegal will do NOTHING. ANY gunsmith can do this mod if there is enough money. 
Background checks at gun shows??? Really>> does anyone believe that this will prohibit criminals from buying and selling with each other???
THe GOVERNMENT is not a solution for every problem...


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Sorry to rant a bit there, but I guess I get tired of rational discussions with some people posting very intelligent things, but the posters and others always degenerating otherwise good game houghts with finger pointing at those awful terrible scourge-of-the-world-Dems! No matter what is going on anywhere, it is,those "Libs" fault!
I post the same as this on a few Dem leaning websites, who point their fingers at the horrible self described Conservatives no matter what happens or no matter what the issue might be! 
As long as the population is so polarized and both sides never talk or compromise, the country will never solve any problems, whether it be health care, violence, taxes, debt, Korea or whatever! 
Time to think out of the party line political box and use our collective brains!

Guns, heck Ive more than I can count, might even more than the Vegas *******, and most of my friends, both Dems and Repubs have the same! But so far I haven't seen any solutions to this kind of violence. Like someone said previously and hit the nail on the head......center of the 10 ring.....it's a societal problem and how to change it I certainly don't know. Attacking the inanimate tools (guns) won't solve the problem, probably shift it to cars and trucks roaring through crowds, etc. LOTS of ways to mass kill people other than guns. Guns are just convenient.

Keep people like Pelosi, Boxer, Hillary and lookalikes out of looking for solutions. You know what they would do! 
BUT! Though Ive been a long standing NRA member, keep the NRA and most Republicans out of it too, or you can bet your .50 BMG that NOTHING will get done! And IMO this will be unacceptable to the general non shooting public, who outnumber us greatly! Unacceptable to a lot of law abiding gun owners, too! 
No bright solutions from me, other than to swallow out collective political pride and narrow mindedness, open pur minds, use our,brains, work together and try to find some workable solutions to this mess.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

If you notice the liberals get identified as the enemy because they are the ones calling for gun control. They act as if they care about life, but abortion proves that a scam. 
Recently we have heard some liberals proclaim we need a revolution. That's crazy. One side has most of the guns and the other side doesn't know which bathroom to use. Liberals get blamed for gun control because they run on emotion not reason. One lady said she had no sympathy for the victims in Vegas because people who go to country music concerts are republicans.

Compromise??? Not like mentioned. Liberals will not give up killing babies.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Habitat....

You missed my point the only time I said anything against the DEMS... about the back ground checks... which again you cant ask anything on applications or form in terms of mental illness. Doctors/client confidentiality means that you also cant go ask about medications or look up medical history on any MENTAL ILLNESS!!! This was pushed thru by the PC crowd and agenda. So what political party do most of the PC crowd affiliate with??? This is why some companies out there are toying with having Phsyc. evals. happen with every new job hire. Some already do. Because you cant ask the questions.

My thing about bringing up mental illness is the fact that there is no measuring stick. I *NEVER* said that people with any mental illness shouldn't own a gun. I said this stuff needs to be discussed and I worded things to bring discussion... not a rant about political parties.

Because like I mentioned someone with ADHA isn't a threat IMHO. They just need something to keep them focused on certain tasks. Mostly when they were younger in school. I have a twin brother who has cerebral palsy. Which is a mental and physical handicap. Do I think he is a threat... NOPE. Someone who got into an accident and has any brain damage... now has a form of Mental illness.....So you see that is why I said a slippery slope.

I also brought up the fact about depression and divorce.... and seeing a therapist. Yes this could be considered mental illness. Also a therapist could use their power in a vindictive way to keep people from owning guns. Another problem.

So like I mentioned... IT IS A VERY SLIPPERY SLOPE.... yet it needs to be discussed because most of these "mass shooters" have a past with mental illness.

I personally don't want the government to tell me if someone is mentally fit to own a gun. Because we all know how that would turn out... NOT GOOD. Just look at the executive order that Trump changed....The financial fit = unfit to own a gun.

HH... I agree with you 100% about the party lines. I have been saying that for years. I lean right on many, many, many topics. But I also see good with some Left ideas and policy. I also don't vote on party lines.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I agree with the problem of who defines unfit to own a gun. I don't remember what politician made the comment a few years ago, but they said anyone who wants a gun is mentally ill and dangerous. I see attitudes like that as mentally unstable.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

This is also one of the effects of a zero tolerance society. In order to get along there must be tolerance. Without tolerance the only way to get ones way or get ones point across is often violence. What kind of society is it when you have one person wanting to kill another because they accidentally bumped into them? There is no acceptance of mistakes any more. every one seems to think that they are perfect and that anyone else making a mistake is a personal insult against them. THAT is a societal issue.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Dakota is spot on.

That is the problem with our elected officials.... ALL OF THEM.... they want it one way and wont compromise.

I have said it over and over. No matter what political party you belong too, affiliate with or lean towards.... YOU ARE IN THE MINORITY! Think about it. Dems are roughly 40% of the nation.... Rep are again roughly 40% of the nation... then you have 20% are third party or actually neutral. None of these are a majority. So if you want to govern for all... WHICH THEY HAVE TOO..... you need to compromise.


----------

